# Fagotto or Bassoon?



## J:H (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi!

Im studying Vaughan Williams 'Pavane of the Sons of the Morning' from the Job ballet and the score includes both faggotto and bassoon. Being a newb to orchestration i thought these where just different terms for the same thing, could anyone please enlighten me?


----------



## ed buller (Feb 9, 2014)

probably a typo.....almost sure they are the same instruments ...

e


----------



## bbunker (Feb 9, 2014)

They are the same thing.

I looked at the score, and in the O.U.P. edition, they're listed as Fag. I & II, with the Contra abbreviated as C. Fag.

Which edition are you seeing both in?


----------



## J:H (Feb 9, 2014)

I cut out pages from two different scores and mixed them up :oops: But thanks for your fast answers.


----------



## bbunker (Feb 9, 2014)

There ya go! Easy mistake to make.

Interesting piece, too...I've heard it but never checked out the score. I'll have to fix that!


----------



## J:H (Feb 9, 2014)

I got moved by it so i just thought i look into what he was doing, it hits something deep in me.


----------



## ed buller (Feb 9, 2014)

the guy's is amazing. Check out Antartica if you don't know it

e


----------



## J:H (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes I love him! Im usually into Manuel de Falla, Turina, Rodrigo and other spanish composers but im widening my horizons and i instantly fell in love with most of the things ive heard from him. Im amazed how thick texture he is using in the cellos but making it sound so clear being a few bars into the sons of the morning. But then again my experience in doing this is limited to say the least lol


----------



## J:H (Feb 9, 2014)

Edit (I dont want to make anyone uncomfortable)


----------

